

Entrepreneur vs. Feedback - ozziegooen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdW1qOF9S4&feature=channel_video_title
I've been working on an app, and have been having frustration with some of the Feedback.  This is a summary of some of the more annyoing moments.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oh God, please, not more crappy video and poor speech synthesis, forcing me to
listen for nearly four minutes to something I could read and actually laugh at
in 20 seconds, instead of getting deeply, _deeply_ irritated.

Please, just write something.

